# Biker Blues BBQ Rally and BBQ Classic (KCBS)



## Gary1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This event, Biker Blues BBQ Rally and BBQ Classic at website:  www.bikerbluesbbqrally.com has not been proclaimed by NC Governor Beth Perdue as a North Carolina State Barbecue Championship.  We are so proud.


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 9, 2011)

She might take it back when she sees you changed her name!


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be at this one.  
Approx. five mile drive from my house.


----------

